# Magnum Research Desert Eagle 1911 .45 ACP



## jag1954 (Sep 9, 2021)

Brought this one home today and, in a word, it is sweet. Taking it to the gun club later in the week for some range time.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Great gun, congrats!


----------



## jag1954 (Sep 9, 2021)

Was at our local gun club for some range time with 2 of my buddies today and we were shooting the gamut of hand guns and long rifles. Everything from .22LR, 6.5 Creedmoor, 10mm, .45ACP, 9mm and 7.62x39 in my buddy's SKS. A thoroughly enjoyable time with one interesting exception. I was running Winchester USA READY .45ACP fmj flat nose through the Desert Eagle and it continually hung up. I went home, which is about 8 minutes away, picked up a box of .45ACP fmj round nose and my Kimber and went back to the club. Loaded the Winchester into the Kimber and it went bang each and every time, no issues. I loaded the Desert Eagle with the round nose and it too went bang each and every time, no issues. My buddy who works at one of our LGS started comparing the Desert Eagle and Kimber mags and was convinced as was I that the Desert Eagle mag was not compatible with flat nose rounds. Anyone else had this sort of issue? My Ronins eat up everything, no problem. I can't think of anything else.


----------

